# Propolis



## Noel V (Jun 17, 2008)

any idea of what propolis sells for an how much u get per summer?


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

I saw somewhere 12.00 a pound wholesale.

Not too sure if that is accurate or not. Right now I am looking at about 8 to 10 oz with this one hive, which I think is a lot...maybe not. That was with the screen on for 21 days.

This is my first year, so take whatever I say in terms of price as pure fiction. I am learning as I go.

I have sold lots of honey and while I have been collecting pollen have yet to sell any...or try to sell any.


----------



## J.T Bees (Oct 9, 2007)

Does anyone know of someone who would by propolis in smaller quantities. Anywhere i have looked you have to have a lot of it in order for them to buy from you. I only have 4 hives to harvest from.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Bees are unique. I have a hive that is a swarm from another hive. The swarm propolizes the bejeezus out of everything, and the original does not. Go figure.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

Hobie said:


> Bees are unique. I have a hive that is a swarm from another hive. The swarm propolizes the bejeezus out of everything, and the original does not. Go figure.


My Russians and my Russian-mongrels that came from them are horrible for propolis too..


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

dug_6238 said:


> My Russians and my Russian-mongrels that came from them are *horrible* for propolis too..


Or great, depending on your perspective.


----------

